# Living in Al Twar Dubai



## Niamhdoo (May 5, 2014)

Hello i have been offered a teaching position in a school in Al Twar and I am wondering what the area is like in terms of living.
Is it a busy area?
Is it a safe area?
Is there a metro station?
Is there shopping malls?
Is the area compact or sparse? 

Thank you for any help you can give


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

STay in Mirdiff.
Lots of expats, Mirdiff City Center is nearby, uptown Mirdiff with gym and supermarket.

I think Twar is mostly villas or something. 

No place in Dubai is not safe. It is just the quality of the neibourhood.

It is a very safe country, it can get unsafe, yes, if you hang out with low life drunkes and fools trying to get drugs, which is very punishable. Of course, there are the crazy people, but generally speaking,extremely safe, aside from crazy and inexperienced drivers.

Garhoud,Mirdiff,Buisnes Bay , Al Nahda, near the Irish Village, are all good places to consider .


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Your biggest danger will be the HEAT! lol


----------



## deesol (May 3, 2014)

Yes careful of the drivers. you are literally playing with your life crossing the road over here. The place is safe, you can leave your keys in your car every night no issue. you don't even need to lock it, super safe.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

deesol said:


> you can leave your keys in your car every night no issue. you don't even need to lock it, super safe.


Let me know where you park your car


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

deesol said:


> The place is safe, you can leave your keys in your car every night no issue. you don't even need to lock it, super safe.


Sorry but that is ridiculous advice. Every year cars are stolen, and most of those have keys inside including some that are kept running. And of course insurance would look at it differently if your keys were inside when it comes to evaluating any claims


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Al Twar is fine. It's a small residential neighbourhood of medium to large size villas tucked between the airport and the bigger and busier Al Ghusais. It's a predominately Arab/Emirati part of Dubai and close to the airport. Nothing fancy about the area from a western perspective but it's hardly unsafe, and nearby Al Ghusais has a bunch of good Indian and Arabic restaurants.

A metro line runs through Al Ghusais and is handy for Al Twar. 

Nearest "big" shopping malls are Deira City Centre and Mirdiff City Centre. They both have different vibes although many of the same shops. 

Just because you work in Al Twar doesn't mean you'll be living in Al Twar. The school should be offering you housing accommodation and my guess is it's in either Al Ghusais or Al Nahda. 



Niamhdoo said:


> Hello i have been offered a teaching position in a school in Al Twar and I am wondering what the area is like in terms of living.
> Is it a busy area?
> Is it a safe area?
> Is there a metro station?
> ...


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Al Twar is fine. It's a small residential neighbourhood of medium to large size villas tucked between the airport and the bigger and busier Al Ghusais. It's a predominately Arab/Emirati part of Dubai and close to the airport. Nothing fancy about the area from a western perspective but it's hardly unsafe, and nearby Al Ghusais has a bunch of good Indian and Arabic restaurants.
> 
> A metro line runs through Al Ghusais and is handy for Al Twar.
> 
> ...


It is my least favorite part of town, I don't know why.
But Mirdiff can totally be great for this guy.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Qusais has turned to crap thanks to all those cheap yahoos who can't afford 4dhs Salik but some can afford expensive cars. They use Qusais to get to and from Sharjah and have made it a nightmare to live in! I live there myself and if you're too early or too late to go out you get stuck in never ending traffic jams, one after the other.

Most of Al Twar is basically villas for locals, one of the few places in Dubai where Arabs who aren't GCC and other expats can't rent a place in. You will most likely be provided a place in Qusais, Sharjah, Muhaisnah, Nahda or even Mirdiff


----------



## Its whatever (Dec 30, 2013)

Twar is mostly inhabited by locals, it's a safe place & rarely busy.

It's surrounded by many areas such as AlQusais & Muhaisnah

> Yeah, i live in Qusais & it's been disgusting recently since some freaks use it as an entranceway from Dubai to shj, even though it just takes them to a denser traffic.


----------



## natashadarke (May 20, 2014)

*al twar*

Hello! 

I have also been offered a job teaching in al twar... which school are you in? Do you think you will be living in al twar? 

thanks, 
natasha


----------

